#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam

## f81aa

Hi:



The FE Review Manual gives you the power to pass the FE exam the first time. Designed to prepare you for the general FE exam in the least amount of time, this review manual provides you with a complete and comprehensive review of the topics covered on the FE exam. Diagnostic exams on 13 separate topics help you identify where you need the most review, and the chapters that follow each exam provide the information you need to get up to speed in those areas. Over 1,200 practice problems give you experience in solving exam-like problems, while you can use the realistic 8-hour practice exam to simulate the actual FE exam.

Everything You Need to Succeed on the FE/EIT Exam Over 1,200 practice problems, with step-by-step solutions 13 diagnostic exams help you to assess your strengths and weaknesses An 8-hour practice exam, with 180 multiple-choice questions SI units throughout, just like the exam 50 short chapters create manageable study blocks NCEES nomenclature and formulas Sample study schedule Exam tips and advice from recent examinees.

The download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

RegardsSee More: FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thank you .....

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the share

----------


## paul62285

appreciate the share but the link is broken...do you mind reposting? thanks!

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## yanerosolitario

Many thanks  :Congratulatory:

----------


## Obi

Thanks!!

----------


## parpat

the above link is broken too, would you please send working link.

Thanksl

----------


## stevenho

link is fake

----------


## bossrek

not fake.
thanks but do you have Civil Discipline-Specific Review or the Electrical Discipline

----------


## HMADIAN

> Hi:
> 
> The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



 THANK YOU VERY MUCH 
DO YOU HAVE ELECTRICAL Discipline PLEASE?

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot.

----------


## HMADIAN

> Hi:
> 
> The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Anyone have the material for the FE afternoon exam (electrical discipline)? Please upload, i really need itSee More: FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam

----------


## f81aa

Link given in post 5 is still valid. Sorry, I dont have neither the Civil Discipline-Specific Review nor the Electrical Discipline.

Regards

----------


## Bishoy Fokaih

Thank you sooo much

----------


## ket

Thank you, very helpful

----------


## 3192lol

could you post the link again? Thx!

----------


## f81aa

New link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## ashrafsharaf

the file is removed. the following message is instead : 
The file you requested has been removed from MediaFire for a violation of our Terms of Service.

This file has been taken down by:

File Name: FERM_RP4GFEE.rar (32.17 MB)

Company: Professional Publications, Inc
Email: prodserv@ppi2pass.com

----------


## grovestreet

thank you. this is the 2nd edition which was published in 2006. A new edition has been published in 2010.

----------


## Hassan_engr39

thanks....

----------


## silverstar808

it appears that the link in post #18 is currently down, is there another link available? Please. Thank you.

----------


## f81aa

silverstar808:

I just checked the link and its working.

Regards

----------


## arsalz100

kindly upload it again link is dead

----------


## silverstar808

hmm the link still doesn't work for me...

See More: FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam

----------


## silverstar808

could someone please please provide a new link?

----------


## vce.bleve

Hi silverstar808 and arsalz100:

I dont know why you are not succeeding in downloading the file. Im downloading it right now.

Using FIREFOX browser, once I got to the page, I chose "regular download", waited 30 seconds, wrote the letters and/or numbers of the "CAPTCHA", clicked on "send" and then on "download file". Ready.

Regards

----------


## silverstar808

Hi,

I clicked on the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   and then a new window pops up, which says I will leaving the forum page and redirected to the link in 30 seconds, after 30 seconds though, the new page won't load. So I couldn't get to the page with the "CAPTCHA"

----------


## silverstar808

Hi,

the problem is I can't get to the page. Once I clicked on the link, it says please wait 30 seconds to be redirected to the link, after 30 seconds, it says page could not be loaded. So I can't get to the page with the "CAPTCHA" =/

----------


## silverstar808

Could anyone upload it to Mediafire please?  :Frown:

----------


## Kenawy

thanks alot but this is the second edition >>>>if you have the third edition it will be great 
thanks in advance

----------


## f81aa

Sorry, 2nd Ed. is the one I have.

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Sorry, 2nd Ed. is the one I have.

Regards

----------


## ehtisham

Does Anyone have fe review manual by lindeburg ..latest edition

----------


## f81aa

Sorry, I dont.

Regards





> Does Anyone have fe review manual by lindeburg ..latest edition

----------


## vegano

Hi can anyone re Upload this anywhere?

----------


## f81aa

> Hi can anyone re Upload this anywhere?



Hi:

The new download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam

----------


## Pe-grl

none of those links work, can anyone please upload a new link?  Thank you!

----------


## zapata

> none of those links work, can anyone please upload a new link?  Thank you!



Dear Sir 

I download the file of post # 37, this link is ok.

----------


## victorchem

Thank you..

----------


## Oilandgas

Please if someone has the latest edition... please share :Peaceful:

----------

